# Brabus C63S



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Brabus C63S

Following the Bentley work last week, Bigpikle and I had offered to pop back down to work on the Brabus C63S to make it look it's best to potential buyers.

The Brabus C63S is based on a Mercedes CL63 AMG, Brabus then replace large parts of the V8 engine to take the power and torque up (550bhp 650Nm) plus the options on some body and chassis modifications. This particular car has had the full engine and exhaust conversion and the full top options list and a few bespoke bits including, 21 inch polished split rims to go over large up-rated grooved discs and 12 pistons front and 6 pistons rear caliper brakes, front & rear bumpers and LED side skirts plus a full interior replacement including a cigar humidor all wrapped in Mercedes Obsidian flat black.

Now I hope you can see why we wanted to go back, and this thing also sounds amazing.

When we eventually got to the car, it had already been moved to the showroom, the lighting in here would be both useful and hyper critical for the rest of the day.



















Showroom lighting










And mirrored walls










The Bentley Continental GT from last week looked absolutely beautiful in the sunshine as the owner arrived and it was nice to see it outside.




























The Brabus had only been moved a couple of miles since we washed and applied Blackfire's All Finish Paint Protections Sealant last week it was showing only a light dusting. Wanting to wash the paint and bearing in mind we were in the showroom Damon set to work with a mix of Optimum No Rinse in a pressure sprayer while I followed around with a buffing towel. This was obviously a little belt and braces but gave us the clean surface we required. We then completed a thorough wiping down with of all paintwork with isopropyl alcohol with a regularly turned microfibre.

It was nice to be on to in depth PTG readings only after working on the car for about one hour. Paint on the vehicle was ranging between 120 to 130 microns, the Brabus fitted parts showing a slightly thicker profile at a round 150. After a reasonable success on a test panel last week we started out light looking to achieve the best balance of material removal versus final finish. After quite a few tests combo's the balance was agreed with the owner on removing the light marring but leaving the (what looked like blade drying) Random Deep Scratches, these weren't noticeably lessened with a set of Menz 3.02 so it was concluded they weren't worth chasing out on a car with only 400km on the clock and the less material removed the better.

We worked between us using a combination of Menzerna 203S and Megs 205 on Menzerna and Detailers domain pads to achieve a fantastic clarity to the finish, but by no means 100 percent perfection under the showroom lighting.

A 50:50 on the spoiler

Before right hand side










After left hand side










Bonnet done, wing still to do










A friend popped by to show us what had just come back out of winter storage. A wash in the morning had apparently shown the Zaino we applied was still present and the car still looked exemplary.










Black paint and mirrored walls were creating some strange reflections










Orange peel on the sides


















Damon concentrating hard on the polish breakdown










Wish I'd have shaved, after looking at myself all day










I took us about 4 hours to complete the polishing, with the odd interruption here and there










Once finished we wiped the whole car over with IPA again and applied a layer of Supernatural which cured beautifully in the air conditioned showroom. After doing glass, doorshuts and all the other trimmings we the n applied a layer of Dodo Red Mist Tropical to the Brabus and after a dust off the Ferrari 599 in the showroom

Anyway I guess that's enough waffling time for a guided tour of the Brabus bits (some taken last week) and some confined space afters























































Centre Console




























Illuminated door sills






















































































































Despite this being a long day all in, it was peppered with some great intervals, discussions and games of top trumps.

Many thanks to Damon as always, another cracking day out.

Whilst I respect the modifications to this vehicle may not appeal to all, it's a beast in every way.


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Great work as always Damon and Jon :thumb:

12 pot calipers!

Wouldn't have wanted to park this myself:


----------



## mazda7 (Sep 10, 2007)

Wow, wow and ummm wow :lol:
Stunning :thumb:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Wow!! :argie:

You get to work on/see some amazing cars mate, very jealous!!


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

:argie: Great work guys! Lots of nifty little gadgets on there too - loving the sill illumination spot lights!

Is that a rather exclusive dealership in London (?) that you guys do some work for then?


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Do I not like that red stitching, nice work though:thumb:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Fantastic results as always lads. 
Always best when you have great company to share the day and it really helps past the time.
I am surprised you don't have whip lash with all that eye candy around. So great looking cars to drool over. :thumb:

As for shaving Jon. I can remember seeing you shaved in any post. :lol:

Looking forward to the next instalment.
Gordon.


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

JESUS, that is some nice car porn! Good thread - nice one!


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Cracking work.!!

Some very nice cars in that showroom.

Keep 'em coming..........

:thumb:


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Stunning work :thumb:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Forgot to ask, how much is the Brabus up for sale for?


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Thats beautiful chaps, top skills as usual, now when is Jon going to get round to doing a humidor group buy?


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Great work Jon and Damon - that certainly has some presence!

Lovely detail and great finish - seems that once again ONR comes up trumps!

CM

PS Just out of interest what town/city was the showroom in ? (soory if you've said and I missed it)


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Superb work lads, lovely solid black deep gloss, the benefits of careful machine polishing clear to see here. Love it


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Stunning work guys


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 2, 2006)

utterly stunning work from you guys, you are re setting the bench mark lads:thumb:



> PS Just out of interest what town/city was the showroom in ? (soory if you've said and I missed it)


well i can deffo say it's not wigan lol


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

That looks a load better now, and really does the car the justice that it deserves.

Nice one.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Thanks Jon for the write up and thanks all for the comments :thumb:

Another hugely rewarding day on some great machinery. Nothing like having the Brabus started up while your working on the rotary next to the engine bay


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Some great cars there - nice work on the brabus ....


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Rich H said:


> :argie: Great work guys! Lots of nifty little gadgets on there too - loving the sill illumination spot lights!
> 
> Is that a rather exclusive dealership in London (?) that you guys do some work for then?


Thanks, Yep it is

Work was done for the owner, and because we wanted to on this occasion rather than for the garage if you see what i mean.



caledonia said:


> Fantastic results as always lads.
> Always best when you have great company to share the day and it really helps past the time.
> I am surprised you don't have whip lash with all that eye candy around. So great looking cars to drool over. :thumb:
> 
> ...


HHhmmm might have to shave a little more often from now on lol



MatrixGuy said:


> Forgot to ask, how much is the Brabus up for sale for?


The sign in the window says POA  but to give you an idea you buy the car and then spend almost as much again on the standard package, personal touches push the price up even further



cheekeemonkey said:


> Great work Jon and Damon - that certainly has some presence!
> 
> Lovely detail and great finish - seems that once again ONR comes up trumps!
> 
> ...


Tis London



Bigpikle said:


> Thanks Jon for the write up and thanks all for the comments :thumb:
> 
> Another hugely rewarding day on some great machinery. Nothing like having the Brabus started up while your working on the rotary next to the engine bay


Got to be my fav moment, a potential buyer checking the car out while were polishing away.

Thanks all for your comments


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

That looked mint, top work fella's. 

How did you get on with actually working in the showroom? I sometimes find it a bit awkward, a bit of dust floating about and with the noise of a rotary (or two) going, Porsche Bristol weren't impressed when Andy Mearns and I were trying to work on the 959. 

Either way, a rare and imposing monster of a car, and I for one love that interior!


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Shine On said:


> That looked mint, top work fella's.
> 
> How did you get on with actually working in the showroom? I sometimes find it a bit awkward, a bit of dust floating about and with the noise of a rotary (or two) going, Porsche Bristol weren't impressed when Andy Mearns and I were trying to work on the 959.
> 
> Either way, a rare and imposing monster of a car, and I for one love that interior!


Thanks Paul,

Air conditioning while working behind glass on a black car, wearing dark clothing on a sunny day was a god send.

We also had a lot of admirers through the window (Could have been the cars i suppose) and a few visitors to look at the car, but we did OK.

I dusted down the 599 and gave it a wipe over with DJ RM Tropical out of respect to some of the dust on it we may have created, but as we were only really using lighter well lubed polishes it was reduced significantly.

Four exhausts beat two rotaries in the noise stakes a couple of times

Agreed on the interior, it suits the car and mods very well IMHO


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

stunning work guys, well done


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

One of the biggest issues in the showroom was some tight work space in a couple of places, due to the sheer size of the car and the shape of the showroom. It was also in full sun at the front for most of the morning. The polishes we used didnt create very much dust at all, which was part of the reason for using them, and we had a plan for 'clean working' through the day to minimise any issues. The floor was a cut stone and avoiding any product getting onto the floor was also a priority. It actually worked very well and the 'special treatment' the car was getting seemed to attract more positive interest than any issues 

The interior look less extreme in person, as the flash has illuminated the red sticking and made it much more obvious in the pictures than it is in real life. The first time i got in this last week I didnt even notice the red stitching... There are far too many other screens, buttons, pieces of CF etc that its only when you start to get used to it that you see more of the detail. The quality of the work is incredible.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Wow! You guys dont mess about do you.... :thumb:

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

You guys are very, very lucky!!! 

Fair play and a obviously a credit to you both for the work that you complete............:thumb:

I'm not jealous at all...............


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

awesome motor awesome work:argie::argie::argie::thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Wow wow wow.

Superb - Thanks for posting that porn :thumb:

Good work guys


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Simply stunning is the only word for it lads :thumb:, amazing finishing to what is a monster of a car. And hearing Damon tell me while he was polishing the wing that they started the engine was priceless - good job you've got a steady hand mate and are used to these loud and noisy cars now :lol: at least you didn't jump........

Look forward to the next one


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

wow! what a machine stunning stuff


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Simply stunning :thumb:


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Awesome work. Two words say it all. And you know what, a part of me likes the red stitching, too


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

I does look a lot more subtle and classy in the flesh

A little batman perhaps, but that's no bad thing right?


----------



## Phill_S (Mar 30, 2009)

Don't let the boy racers see them LED sill lights - please!!!

An incredible machine and a detail worthy of such - top, top work! I wish I was as good as you!:thumb:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Bigpikle said:


> The polishes we used didnt create very much dust at all, which was part of the reason for using them, and we had a plan for 'clean working' through the day to minimise any issues.


Damon can you elaborate on the polish used. Was it the new ones you are trying at the moment??

As I know these crate very little dusting.

Gordon.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

caledonia said:


> Damon can you elaborate on the polish used. Was it the new ones you are trying at the moment??
> 
> As I know these crate very little dusting.
> 
> Gordon.


I'll pick this up Gordon if i may

On this occasion we settled on Menz 203s and Megs 205 both of which are low particle percentage/hugh lube factor by nature (lighter) polishes to achieve the agreed finish. Potentially this reduces dusting, especially if you use a small and finer pad density.

We did try the Optimum polish II, the one to which i suspect you are refering too, but found the 203S dug a little deeper on this occasion, it could have been technique or familiarity but didn't get a full outing this time.

We are liking the new Optimum stuff (especially the poli-seal) especially the reduced or lack of residue left to buff off. However like anything, sometimes it's not the best for every situation.

I can see them reappearing at every opportunity though :thumb:

Jon


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Yes you where right about the Opti polishes. But I can also see why you choose the polish you did, as I was designed for this type of clear coat.
I can speak for 205 after all I have been in Dave's company a few times now. :lol:
But have only started to mess around with the 203s. But they are very similar as in working to each other. But one has slightly more bite and just the edge on the other. :thumb:

Gordon.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Does Dave like Megs #205?

lol

I'll agree it it a very useful tool in the box (one of the best even) but it only plays a part, as the sides reponded better to the 203s on this car (less water blade rids)


----------



## MrLOL (Feb 23, 2007)

one thing ive always wondered

where do you get your merc the brabus treatment. Brabus website says see your local MB dealer in the UK

but i cant see them fitting the parts ? surely ?


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

MrLOL said:


> one thing ive always wondered
> 
> where do you get your merc the brabus treatment. Brabus website says see your local MB dealer in the UK
> 
> but i cant see them fitting the parts ? surely ?


This one went to Brabus for the work, but the bumpers, skirts, brakes & wheels are an easy addition etc for a bodyshop i suppose

I guess it's just the interior and some of the engine work.

I'd suspect the dealer just arranges to have the car booked in and shipped in reality


----------



## rossdook (Aug 20, 2008)

Nice stuff lads - loved the work!

A couple of Brabus motors here at the mo, although I haven't managed to get my mitts on them yet lol.

599 is booked in tho....

And you can bet I'll be shaving before that one rofl! :thumb:


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

wow, fantastic!


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

rossdook said:


> Nice stuff lads - loved the work!
> 
> A couple of Brabus motors here at the mo, although I haven't managed to get my mitts on them yet lol.
> 
> ...


Wierd the 599, much wider and larger than it always looked but i do rther like them

:thumb:


----------



## Tacklebury (Feb 27, 2008)

There it is. What i think might just be the greatest car ever!!!

Luxury and power all wrapped into a single weapon.

Remove those Brabus badges on the back and she is fit for purpose!


----------



## phrozen (Apr 7, 2009)

wow! amazing cars and a top job!


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Beautiful car porn peeps :argie: :argie: - good work :thumb:

I'm kind off on the fence with that red stitching on the interior, but would probably sway towards accepting it.

I think out off the two (Ferrari & Brabus) I'd go for the Brabus, just for the stealthy look; almost 'ordinary' looking; but tonnes off fun. One thing that would deter me from that one though - the steering wheel's on the wrong side


----------



## HarryHoudini (Apr 12, 2007)

that is one nice CL, love the barabus package.
good job!


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

Fantastic work and clarity (in the pics)

:thumb:


----------



## sengh (Aug 13, 2008)

fook me that ferraris close


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

HarryHoudini said:


> that is one nice CL, love the barabus package.
> good job!


Dashboard in the top end Merc's is amazing (full screen instroment projection), never really fancied one before seeing this.



matt1263 said:


> Fantastic work and clarity (in the pics)
> 
> :thumb:


Thanks Matt, seeing the Bentley outside though really made us realise how important it it to be able to picture what you've done in daylight. Garage and indoor shots really don't show much about overall achievement.

Shame we don't have the weather all the time.

It looked good in the underground garage, But amazing when he rolled up in it.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Some gorgeous automotive porn on show, not envious at all, MUCH.:thumb:


----------



## Breezy (Jun 24, 2006)

some awesome work on some absolutley awesome cars there chaps! :thumb:


----------



## remonrace (Jan 13, 2009)

Cool!


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Gleammachine said:


> Some gorgeous automotive porn on show, not envious at all, MUCH.:thumb:


just doesnt get old seeing that Veyron in person - it truely is a thing of beauty 

had a big crowd around it within minutes, despite being in a pretty exclusive part of town where auto exotica is fairly run of the mill...


----------

